# Do you Smoke?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I phoned up to get a quote for life insurance today.

The woman asked me, "Do you smoke?"

I said, "Only after having sex with my wife".

She said, "So how many would you say that you smoke a week?"


I said, "None". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

............... and I thought you were going to say - "Do you smoke after sex? - I don't know, I've never looked"

............... but you didn't.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When I last phoned for an insurance quote i was asked about my accident history.
I have never had an accident in nearly 43 years was my reply.
The young lady answered. Mmm. Well you are about due for one then.

dave p


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

No :lol:


----------

